# Router newbie wanting to route some thin aluminum



## dimkasta (Sep 15, 2012)

I have my Bosch POF 1400 for a month or so and I am very happy with it.

My problem is that my local shops do not really know much about router bits, and only carry some bosch ones that are not even in a proper bag or case to protect them.

They seem to be of the same quality as the straight bit that comes with the POF 1400. That is 6 and 8mm with the actual cutting bit in black metal.

Sorry for being vague about the bits, but I do not have a camera handy to post a photo.

Would these be able to cut a window on an aluminum PC case panel?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Might do it, what is the thickness of the aluminum?


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Routing sheet aluminium*

Hi Dimitris

I don't have any knowledge of Bosch bits but I have used a router to cut aluminium sheet. 

I used a Makita 3612 with standard CMT straight pattern bit to finish to shape an aircraft turtle deck from 1mm 6061T6 aircraft aluminium sheet without any problem, most of this was first rough cut to within a couple of mm before I final cut with the router & pattern. A friend also used my set up to cut out an instrument panel which was about 1.5mm aluminium 6061T6. 6061T6 is a fairly hard aluminium Alloy.

This is all I've done so I can't offer any special advice except to say the aluminium chips make a huge mess so try and work in a clear area that's easy to sweep up.

Mark


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too have a Makita 3612C, the variable speed one and using a cheap straight bit have never had difficulty routing 3mm Aluminium, however, in order to prevent melting the Aluminiun and bits sticking to the bit, I always reduce the speed of the router.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

dimkasta said:


> I have my Bosch POF 1400 for a month or so and I am very happy with it.
> 
> My problem is that my local shops do not really know much about router bits, and only carry some bosch ones that are not even in a proper bag or case to protect them.
> 
> ...


NO!
Buy solid Tunsten Carbide "Aluminium router bits".
e.g. see 
Aluminum Cutting Router Bit | Sears.com

Cuting aluminium requires lubricant/coolant - Methylated Spirit drip (flamable!!!) can be used if routing with a template and template guides. 

WARNING!
"NEVER cut Aluminium on a router table".
Metal (aluminium) cuttings can jam your router motor and Methalated spirit can catch fire because of rotor-carbon brush sparks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dimitris, any carbide tipped router bit or saw blade will cut thin aluminum. Solid carbide spiral bits will do a better job and there are bits designed for cutting aluminum but only the pro's need to use these. My guess is you will only do this once in a great while so regular bits are the inexpensive way to go.


----------

